# Mixing diets?



## NyxiePyxie (Oct 5, 2012)

I currently feed my puppy TOTW+ZiwiPeak daily and she is doing well but as I've watched the diamond company have so many recalls and their products changing ratings over the last 6 months I started to look for better options. I have started to slowly give her raw a couple times a week to offset all the kibble which has included boney meals and liver mostly. 
I requested a sample of the Honest Kitchen and she went nuts for it begging for more after she'd eaten her meal that night. 
So my question is how much variety is to much? I can not go straight raw or ziwipeak due to costs and already have stocked up on the TOTW. 
I was thinking of giving her 4 raw meals, 4 honest kitchen meals, and 6 meals of kibble/taste of the wild mix per week. She is around 8lbs and a chihuahua/cocker spaniel mix and around 5.5 months old.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If she does well on this, go for it! Variety is the spice of life!


----------

